

What Programming Langauge Are You Learning? - mudge

I'm always studying or learning some programming language. Lately I've been studying x86 assembly using NASM. What programming language are you learning?
======
bdfh42
This is going to sound a tad trite but - the answer is all of them that I use.
I never stop learning new ideas and it is just great when you get to switch a
technique or construct fro one language to another.

One thing I have learned is that there is nothing that you can do in one
language that you can't do in another (assuming Turing complete of course and
excluding the odd API call with particularly strange data types - is that
cheating?)

~~~
j-g-faustus
>One thing I have learned is that there is nothing that you can do in one
language that you can't do in another

While this is true, I have also learned that there are significant differences
in convenience and ease of development, that libraries matter a lot for actual
applications (as opposed to experimenting to get the 'feel' for a language),
and that the new concepts and coding-and-code-structuring conventions I learn
along with a new language may be as important as the language itself.

Among my formative experiences, I'd list C, Lisp, Java (namespaces and
Javadoc), Javascript and Erlang - they take quite different approaches to
computing.

------
OSTwister
Rc shell right now, although I don't think there's much left to learn.
Certainly far less than Bourne shell. Go, Lisp, and ARM assembler are vying
for my attention next.

Go offers the most interesting possibilities but also looks the strangest to
me. Lisp I'd be re-learning and expanding on my knowledge. ARM assembler for
purposes of porting things but also I can't quite resist the low-level.

------
j-g-faustus
Google's Go (www.golang.org)

I'm also considering the "seven languages in seven weeks" book
([http://www.pragprog.com/titles/btlang/seven-languages-in-
sev...](http://www.pragprog.com/titles/btlang/seven-languages-in-seven-weeks)
). I know some of those languages already, but I think it's worthwhile to
spend a few weeks getting an overview of what else is out there.

------
scorchin

      C - Refreshing knowledge by going through K&R and then CII
      C++ - Never taught properly at university, so bought Accelerated C++
      Java - just bought a copy of Effective Java
    

I'm starting to go to more local dev events as well, especially those based
around Python and Ruby. Can anyone recommend any decent events around London
for C++/Java/Scala?

------
torial
A language I've discovered with delight is Cobra. It is python-like, with
built-in unit test support, contract support, and currently on top of the .Net
platform (but a backend is flexible enough that some work at targeting Java
and Obj-C has been done).

<http://cobra-language.com/>

------
gtani
For serious use:

scala/lift, clojure (and learning java through those 2!)

erlang, perl (yes, perl, I never used moose before)

\-----------

Will get serious at some point:

objective-C, OCaml, haskell,

F# (when i get VS2010 license)

------
pedoh
As a long time perl developer, I'm dabbling in python and a little bit of
ruby.

------
bradfordw
Clojure

~~~
jclemenson
me too, just bought the pragmatic programmers book.

~~~
gtani
The Manning chouser/fogus book is shaping up really well (and rhickey's
talking about release of 1.2 soon!).

Get a MEAP discount code off their website:

<http://manning.com/free/dotd.html>

------
mahmud
Today I am spending time on the semantics of exception handling in Orc.

<http://orc.csres.utexas.edu/>

------
silentbicycle
The WAM (a VM design for Prolog).

Also, Joy.

------
jtth
Just Objective-C. One language at a time.

------
joe_bleau
Messing around with csound.

------
nzmsv
Haskell

------
alfredp
haxe, targeting Flash; yeah I'm serious, haha!

------
patgarner
Scheme

~~~
camperman
Seconded. I also like how many people are learning some ASM.

------
aitoehigie
erlang

------
polera
Clojure

------
malyk
erlang

------
JonnyRocks
F#

------
antti
PHP

------
rick_2047
Currently trying making my homegrown arduino clone (right now using a
breadboard version) and learning the Wiring language. Granted it isn't a
complete language but just a library for C but they advertise it that way, I
seriously dont know if it would be called a language or not.(Linguists have
your say here)

